# Umbau Palettentransport - Sicherheitlichtschranke



## Franky (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:

Bei mir in der Firma wurde ein Palettentransport aufwendig umgebaut. Die Sicherheit ist dadurch nicht mehr gegeben. Deshalb möchte mein Chef Sicherheitslichtschranken von Leuze nachrüsten, was auch generell kein Problem für mich ist.

Ich weiß bloss nicht wie ich diese anklemmen soll. Er möchte, das sich bei Auslösung einer Siherheitslichtschranke nur die jeweils betroffene Baugruppe abschaltet und der Rest weiterläuft.
Ich habe aber nur einen Not-Aus Kreis zur Verfügung, wo sich der ganze Palettentransport, die Belademaschine und die Wickelmaschine abschaltet.

Ich möchte jetzt pro Baugruppe ein neues Relais setzen, was auch technisch kein Problem ist. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es erlaubt ist, über den Schliesser Kontakt des Sicherheitsrelais den Stop Kontakt auf der SPS zu unterbrechen? Dann kann ich gewährleisten, das sich nur die jeweilige Baugruppe abschaltet.

Ein Kollege von mir meinte aber, das wär nicht erlaubt. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Für andere Vorschläge bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
um hier etwas sinnvolles raten zu können wäre es auf jeden Fall hilfreich zu wissen, wie das Ganze aufgebaut ist. Schön wäre vielleicht ein Bild mit der Draufsicht. Des Weiteren wäre es schön zu wissen, wer vor was geschützt werden soll.

Auf jeden Fall lässt sich Eines schon jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen :
Dein Kollege hat mit seiner Vermutung mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Recht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gecht (20 Juli 2008)

Ich will mich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen:
Es reicht aber definitiv nicht im Sicherheitsfall nur Softwaremässig über die SPS abzuschalten.


----------



## HBL (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo Franky

Bei einem solchen Umbau muss meiner Meinung nach eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse nach der Norm EN 14121-1 und der entsprechende Massnahmenkatalog erstellt werden. Das fordert auch die Maschinen-Richtlinie (EU-Recht).

Auf Grund einer solchen Analyse wird die geforderte Sicherheits-Steuerungskategorie (Kat. 1 bis 4, 1-, 2-kanalig etc.) nach Norm EN 954-1, oder noch besser nach Norm EN ISO 13849-1;2006 festgelegt.

In der Auswahl und Anwendung von Sicherheits-Lichtschranken gibt es einige Punkte nach dem erstellten Massnahmenkatalog zu beachten:

Es gibt verschiedene Ausführungen, welche für Finger-, Handrückensicher etc. gebaut und geprüft sind.

Zu dieser Problematik ist die Norm EN 999 "Schutzeinrichtungen im Hinblick auf Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten von Körperteilen" zu Rate zu ziehen. In dieser Norm findet man auch entsprechende Formeln zur Festlegung der Abstände zwischen solchen Betriebsmitteln und dem Gefahrenbereich.

Dein Vorschlag, über das Sicherheitsmodul die Ausgänge der "nicht sicherheitsgerichteten" SPS auszuschalten, ist sicherheitstechnisch so nicht gestattet.


Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juli 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo Franky
> 
> Bei einem solchen Umbau muss meiner Meinung nach eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse nach der Norm EN 14121-1 und der entsprechende Massnahmenkatalog erstellt werden. Das fordert auch die Maschinen-Richtlinie (EU-Recht).
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Franky.

Natürlich hat Hans mit seinen ganzen Normen recht. Leider ist das alles praxisfremdes BlaBla welches sich irgendwelche Sesselfurzer in irgendwelchen Büros ausgedacht haben die noch nie, aber wirklich noch nie eine Anlage gesehen haben. Wenn Du dich wirklich an alles hälst was in diesen Normen verklausuliert drinstehst kann du deine Anlage mal gleich einstampfen. 
Benutze deinen gesunden Meschenverstand, schau Dir die Anlage an und beachte ein paar Grundregeln.

z.B. 
-Sicherheit IMMER über Hardware ausführen (ausser bei sicheren Steuerungen)
- Quittierungstaster so anbauen das der Bereich einsehbar ist und nicht von inneres des Sicherheitsbereiches betätigt werden kann
- mach eine Übersichtszeichnung (Draufsicht) und trage alle Sicherheitselemente ein (Zäune, Türen, Lichtschranken) und sprich es mit mehreren Leuten durch. Wenn möglich auch mit der zuständigen BG.

-bitteum weitere Vorschläge....


----------



## HBL (21 Juli 2008)

Guten Abend Lipperlandstern



> Natürlich hat Hans mit seinen ganzen Normen recht. Leider ist das alles praxisfremdes BlaBla welches sich irgendwelche Sesselfurzer in irgendwelchen Büros ausgedacht haben die noch nie, aber wirklich noch nie eine Anlage gesehen haben. Wenn Du dich wirklich an alles hälst was in diesen Normen verklausuliert drinstehst kann du deine Anlage mal gleich einstampfen.
> Benutze deinen gesunden Meschenverstand, schau Dir die Anlage an und beachte ein paar Grundregeln.


 
Ich möchte Dir betreffend praxisfremdes BlaBla folgendes entgegen halten.


Die meisten Maschinen müssen heute einer CE-Konformitäterklärung aufweisen. Korrekterweise kann das nur über entsprechende Unterlagen, wie Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse, Massnahmenkatalog etc. erreicht werden. Ebenso gehört in eine entsprechende Konformitätserklärung eine Auflistung der Normen, nach welchen die elktrische Ausrüstung, inkl. sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungsteile, gebaut wurde. Das alles ist Teil zur Erfüllung der Forderungen in der Maschinenrichtlinie.
Tatsache ist, die Maschinenrichtlinie ist innerhalb des EWR Europäisches Recht. In einem Schadenfalle, insbesondere bei Unfällen mit Personenschaden, müsssen innerhalb nützlicher Frist alle Unterlagen den Untersuchungsbehörden zu Verfügung stehen. Diese Fristen sind in der Regel so kurz angesetzt, dass ein nachträgliches Erstellen derselben nicht möglich ist.
Richtig ist, dass nicht nach den EN-Normen gebaut werden muss. In diesem Falle ist es jedoch so, dass man sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungsteile mindestens gleich gut und zuverlässig bauen muss. Diesen Nachweis zu erbringen ist nicht ganz einfach und mit erheblichem Zusatzaufwand zu realisieren.
Beim Bau nach Normen, insbesondere nach harmonisierten Normen gilt die Umkehr der Beweislast. D. h. im Schadensfalle muss der Betreiber dem Konstrukteur entsprechende Fehler nachweisen.
Baut man nicht nach Normen, so ist man gezwungen, zu beweisen, dass man fehlerfrei und sicherheitstechnisch richtig gebaut hat.
Zu den Normen ist noch anzumerken, diese stellen immer nur das geforderte Minimum dar.
Betreffend Sesselfurzer und Anlage einstampfen kann ich Dir nur entgegenhalten, wenn eine Maschine sicher sein soll, haben die Normen sehr wohl ihre Berechtigung. Eine markannte Verteuerung einer Maschine oder Anlage durch diese Massnahmen ist nicht der Fall.
Im Schadensfalle können unter Umständen sogar die beteiligten Konstrukteure zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Ich selbst habe schon manche Maschine und Anlage nach Normen gebaut. Das alles aber mit BlaBla und Sesselfurzer abzutun ist, glaube ich, nicht ganz der richtige Weg.



In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend und mit kollegialem Gruss


Hans


----------



## Franky (22 Juli 2008)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber mein Chef wird bestimmt nicht wegen einer Sicherheitstür ein Gutachten anfertigen lassen. Ist der Aufwand nicht wert.

Und wie gesagt, habe ich nur den Not Aus Kreis zur Verfügung. 

Und alle Teile, Fu's und so, spanungslos zu schalten ist zu viel Arbeit udn würde die Fehlersuche im Störungsfall bestimmt nicht vereinfachen.

Wie wird so ein Sicherheitskreis überhaupt angelegt, was muss er wegschalten?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo Hans.

Natürlich muss eine Maschine sicher sein. Und natürlich muss auch eine Maschine nach bestimmten Richtlinien gebaut werden. Soweit stimme ich dir überein.

Trotzdem ist es für einen mittelständigen Maschinenbauer ( sagen wir mit 50 -60 MAs) nicht möglich auf alle Normen und Anforderungen zu reagieren und ALLE einzuhalten.

Wir haben sehr gute Kontakte zur BG in unserem Bereich und reden viel mit diesen Leuten über unsere "Sicherheit". Es heißt das wir in diesem Bereich vorbildlich sind und wir erfüllen längst nicht alle Punkte der Norm. Wie sieht es denn erst bei anderen aus die nicht vorbildlich sind und auch ihre Anlagen verkaufen ?????

Selbst die Kollegen der BG stöhnen über die vielen und sich ständig Ändernden Vorschriften und selbst die wissen nicht wie viele von diesen Vorschriften erfüllt werden sollen.


----------



## Deltal (22 Juli 2008)

Wegen der LS: Einige Typen brauchen ein zusätzlichen Baustein damit die Anlage erst wieder nach dem Reset der LS anlaufen kann. Aber ich hatte auch schon mal Lichtschranken in den Händen (waren imho sogar Leuze) wo diese Logik mit eingebaut war. 
So also brauchst du noch ein Reset-Taster und ein Leistungsschütz (evt. mit Hilfsschütz) mit dem du alle 400V Verbraucher in dem "Sicherheitsbreich" abschaltest. 
Je nach Risiko halt über ein Schütz, oder zwei Schütze oder sogar mit einer Rückführkreisüberwachung.


Aber ich würde möglichst doch mal jemaden von der BG kommen lassen der sich die Maschine anschaut und sagt was zu tun ist. Gerade als nicht- Maschinenbauer kann man eigendlich gar nicht genau wissen wie man die Sachen absichern soll.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Juli 2008)

> Und alle Teile, Fu's und so, spanungslos zu schalten ist zu viel Arbeit udn würde die Fehlersuche im Störungsfall bestimmt nicht vereinfachen.



Die Menge an Arbeit und der Aufwand interessiert nicht, sicher muß die Maschine sein. Geld ist kein Argument für fehlende Sicherheit!

Aber erst mal wie oben schon gesagt den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten (das geht auch ohne alle Normen auswendig zu kennen):
was soll durch die Lichtschranke abgesichert werden bzw. wo kann man in der Maschine drankommen wenn man durch die Lichtschranke durchgeht? Dieser Teil muß auf jeden Fall abgeschaltet werden wenn es zu Verletzungen (z.B. durch drehende Teile)  kommen kann. Teile die man nicht erreichen kann (weil da z.B. nochmals eine Abdeckung kommt) dürfen weiterlaufen. Kommt man an alle gefährlichen Teile dran muß auch die ganze Maschine abgeschaltet werden. Wie die Absicherung aussehen muß (Sicherheitskategorie nach alter Vorschrift) hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie schwer die Verletzung sein kann (eine glatte langsam drehende Welle ist da beispielsweise harmloser als ein schnell drehendes Messer).
Also nochmals (wie Larry schon ganz oben geschrieben hat):
wie sieht die Maschine aus?



> Er möchte, das sich bei Auslösung einer Siherheitslichtschranke nur die jeweils betroffene Baugruppe abschaltet und der Rest weiterläuft.


in erster Linie wäre der richtigere Ansatz zu schauen, warum die Sicherheitslichtschranke abschaltet und diese Gründe zu beseitigen (also das Übel an der Wurzel zu packen). Nur bei sehr umfangreichen Maschinen macht es Sinn Teile der Maschine abzuschalten (z.B. das "Fließband" bei den Autobauern). Allerdings wird das komplizierter wenn das in Sicherheitskategorie 3 oder 4 passieren soll, oft macht dann der Einsatz einer relativ teuren Sicherheits-SPS Sinn, aber ich denke so viel Geld will Dein Chef nicht ausgeben.

P.S.: Falls Dein Chef kein Fachmann ist will er später nichts davon wissen wenn was passiert, dann kann er sich nicht mehr erinnern, das ganze billig haben zu wollen.


----------



## josieone (25 Juli 2008)

*Von BG bzw. TüV beraten lassen!*

Hallo, 
ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen.

Lass dir die Fördertechnik vorher von der deiner Branche entsprechende Berufsgenossenschaft begutachten. (wichtig ist die richtige Branche, z.B. hat die Holz-BG andere Ansichten!)

Weiters gibt es auch beim TüV kompetente Ansprechpartner spezialisiert auf Fördertechnik.

Ich würde vorher die BG hinzuziehen und wenn dann noch Unklarheiten sind einen TüV-Techniker beratschlagen. TüV ist technisch meist besser drauf als BG.

Möglicher TüV Adresse (Ansprechpartner bei Bedarf via PM oder mail):
*TÜV  SÜD Industrie Service GmbH*
Niederlassung  Regensburg
Abteilung Fördertechnik
IS-FT1-RGB
Friedenstraße 6
93051  Regensburg
Deutschland


----------



## Markus (2 August 2008)

abgesehen von hans ist in diesem beitrag mal wieder viel müll von leute eingebracht worden die offensichtlich keine ahnung ahben und noch nie einen blick in eine norm geworfen haben...

habt ihr euch die maschinenrichtlinie oder die von hbl erwähnten normen überhaupt mal angesehen?

natürlich nicht, aber ihr nehemt es euch raus die werke als unpraktikable sesselfurzerlektüre zu bezeichnen?

ich sehe das auch so, das eine bilderbuchrisikoanalyse in der paxis bei einergroßen analge einfach nicht umsetzbar ist, speziell die bewertung des lebenszyklus "montage" ist meiner meinung nach nicht umsetzbar.

aber eine risikobeurteilung für die lebenszyklen betrieb, wartung und rüstung ist garnicht so wild wie ihr hier alle tut! da braucht man auch kein gutachten oder so was, das kann jeder selber machen.

lichtgitter erfordern besondere kenntnisse und es muss die richtige anordnung und reaktionszeit zum einem nach der norm zu berechnen, und es muss eine nachlaufmessung durchgeführt werden. diese muss jährlich wiederholt werden.
es gibt von pilz eine 2 tägige schulung die sich nur mit lichtgittern beschäftigt...

die von euch so niedergemachten normen sind keine dicken wälzer mit juristendeutsch, das sind meist nur ein paar blätter mit großer dicker schrifft, vielen bildern und die sagen im prinzip nur wie du es machen sollst!

die en954 kennt jeder der den baum zu auswahl der steuerungskatergorie kennt, das ist das bild mit den pfeilen wo man je nach art, schwer und häufigkeit der verletzung bei einer steuerungskategorie b,1,2,3,4 landet. auf das wesentlich e reduziert ist diese norm nichts weiter als diese grafik! also meiner meinung nach einfach und vor allem sehr nützlich und praktikabel!

was deltal da abgelassen hat ist totaler quatsch!
die kategorieen gibt es auch weiterhin in der neuen EN13849, nur gibt es da zusätzliche stellmöglichkeiten um verschieden pf (performacelevel) zu erreichen. zugegeben das verfahren ist wesentlich aufwendiger als die 954, aber man darf derzeit noch nach der 954 arbeiten und keiner ist gewungen bei der 13849 die zusätzlichen elemente zu nutzen, ihr könnt euch einfach bei den anderen sachen immer von worst case ausgehen und euch die rechnerei sparen dann ist es praktisch das selbe wie bei der 954...
es gibt jetzt schon einige softwaretools die einem die 13849 sehr erleichtern, zb von pilz, diese software aht die entsprechenden daten der pilzbauteile schon enthalten, aber kann auch die von siemensbauteilen importieren, inzwischen stellt fast jeder hersteller die daten für eine bewertung nach 13849 für seine bauteile bereit.
mit solchen programmen wird die bewertung und vor allem die dokumentation natürlich recht einfach...

also in demem fall wäre folgedes angesagt:

1. risokobeurteilung machen (im prinzip haste die ja gedanklich schon gemacht, du musst das lediglich dokumentieren)

2. steuerungskategorie für die einzelenen kreise nach 954 ermitteln

3. art und abstände für das lichtgitter nach en999 ermitteln
(auch diese norm ist im wesentlichen nur eine formel die dir hilft das ding auszulegen.!)

S = K x T + C

S Mindestabstand [mm]
K Konstante Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit [mm/s]
T Gesamtansprechzeit der Schutzeinrichtung , wobei T = t1 + t2
t1 Ansprechzeit der Schutzeinrichtung
t2 Nachlaufzeit der Maschine
C Zusätzlicher Abstand [mm] (wrd anch en294 berechnet) 
C = 8(d-14) d ist die Aufösung des Lichtvorhangs (Strahlabstand)

für die Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit K wird normal mit 2000 mm/s gerechnet, wenn das Lichtgitter mindestens 50cm entfernt montiert ist, dann kann uch mit 1600 mm/s gerechnet werden.


dir und aleln anderen kann ich grundsätzlich diesen kurzen wiki empfehlen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitssystem

und diesen buch ist auch recht nützlich, das richtige für den praktiker, die 400 seite muss keiner durchlesen, über das ihnaltsverzeichniss findet man recht schnell was man sucht...
http://www.pilz.com/knowhow/books/index.de.jsp;jsessionid=71BC8FBBB7189C643CD44254483D7054


----------



## jabba (2 August 2008)

Ich kann mich da nur Markus anschliessen.

Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk ....

Faktisch kenne ich zwar die Vorschriften , aber bei genauer Analyse komme ich auch ohne die Vorschrift auf die passende Lösung.
Der Kernpunkt ist die Gefahren zu erkennen, und das ist es , was den meisten fehlt. Da kommen dann Sprüche wie:
- normal packt da keiner hin
- das kommt nur selten vor
- selber Schuld wenn man in die Bewegung packt
...

Man....
viele Leute sollten doch einfach mal logisch denken, und überlegen was die sagen würden wenn denen ein Zylinder auf die Finger fährt. An der Fingerkuppe ist dann auch der "nur 20mm" Zylinder doch zu spüren wenn eine Scherrkante im Weg ist , aua aua.
Also Augen auf , und nicht stur nach den Vorschriften greifen,
diese sind nicht so wie es oft dargestellt wird "aus Langeweile oder von Laien " erstellt worden.


Oft ist es gar nicht so schwer die Sicherheit zu integrieren, viel schwieriger ist es die Gefahren zu erkennen. 
Es ist auch technisch kein Problem Anlagenteile weiterlaufen zu lassen, aber nicht für 3,50€ .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> .....es gibt von pilz eine 2 tägige schulung die sich nur mit lichtgittern beschäftigt...
> 
> http://www.pilz.com/knowhow/books/index.de.jsp;jsessionid=71BC8FBBB7189C643CD44254483D7054


 

Mensch Markus... da ist ja mal richtig was bei dir haengengeblieben bei der Schulung.... Ich glaub ich besuch die auch mal .....

Aber sei mal ehrlich.... Ich sage dir das 99% der kleinen Maschinenbauer das ganze auf "es ist noch immer gutgegangen" machen. Da zaehle ich uns dazu.

Wir machen die Sicherheit aus Erfahrung raus und nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand. Ich denke das dann ab und zu mal ein Schalter der nach NORM verriegelt sein mueste halt nicht verriegelt ist. Aber bisher ist es noch immer alles gut gegangen. Auch bei Abnahmen durch BG und Tuev. Die wissen auch nicht immer alles......


----------



## Deltal (3 August 2008)

Also erstmal "Sorry" wegen der Unterstellung das die Vorschriften für Sicherheitsklassen geändert werden würden.. gefährliches Halbwissen.

Naja und das ist auch gleich das Thema. Ich arbeite bei einem Maschinenbauer, habe dabei auch mit Sicherheitstechnik zu tun. 
Jetzt wird geschrieben das man sich die Normen und Vorschriften ja durchlesen kann und das alles nicht so wild ist. 

So, ich finde z.T. nichteinmal Zeit mich über neue Richtlinien/Standarts zu informieren, und jetzt soll ein Instandhalter sich diese Sachen mal eben selbst beibringen? 
Möglich ist das, aber a) wird kaum ein Cheff dabei mitspielen und b) will man freiwillig in irgendeiner Form für Sicherheitstechnik verantwortlich sein?

Da würde ich doch lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und jemanden von der BG/Sicherheitsingenieur kommen lassen der sich die Sache anschaut und sagt was gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Franky (9 September 2008)

So, 
ich habe jetzt bis vor kurzem nicht an der Anlage gemacht um auf die Reaktionen der Produktionsleitung zu warten.

Nachdem mein Kollege die Tür an den Not Aus Kreis angeschlossen hatte und jedesmal ein Elektriker rausrücken musste, wenn die Tür geöffnet wurde entstanden lange Störzeiten, es musste dann doch eine Lösung her.

Mein Chef und ich haben uns dazu entschieden mit dem Sicherheitsrelais das Stop Signal auf der CPU zu trennen. Alles andere wäre für unsere Zwecke zu aufwendig.

Der Berufsgenossenschaft wirds auch genügen. Die Anlage schaltet ab, das Sicherheitsrelais fällt ab und man kann die Anlage nicht wieder einschalten. Mehr werden die eh nicht prüfen.

Nach Quittierung der Tür kann man alles von einem Knopf wieder einschalten.


----------



## Deltal (9 September 2008)

Fränky schrieb:


> Mein Chef und ich haben uns dazu entschieden mit dem Sicherheitsrelais das Stop Signal auf der CPU zu trennen. Alles andere wäre für unsere Zwecke zu aufwendig.



Das bedeutet das über das Sicherheitsrelais die Anlage/Antriebe abgeschaltet werden.. oder wie?


----------



## Markus (10 September 2008)

Fränky schrieb:


> Mein Chef und ich haben uns dazu entschieden mit dem Sicherheitsrelais das Stop Signal auf der CPU zu trennen. Alles andere wäre für unsere Zwecke zu aufwendig.


 
dein sicherheitsrelais geht also nur auf einen sps-eingang der dann über die software in der steuerung ausgewertet wird?

dann kannste dir dein teures sicherheitsrelais und alles was sonst noch dranhängt auch gleich sparen - ist dann nämlich eh fürn arsch...


----------



## PhilippL (10 September 2008)

Fränky schrieb:


> Der Berufsgenossenschaft wirds auch genügen..... Mehr werden die eh nicht prüfen.


 
Bei solchen Sprüchen kommt mir fast die Galle hoch... es muß nicht der BG genügen sondern *sicher* sein... :twisted:

Beim Rest deiner Aussage stellt sich mir die Frage ob man sich nicht doch mal Gedanken machen sollte für was diese Normen und Vorschriften da sind.
Ob diese Normen jetzt praxisgerecht sind oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber leichtfertig eine solche Aussage wie oben zu treffen ist imho nicht in Ordnung.

Denk nochmals drüber nach!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2008)

Zum Thema Berufgenossenschaft,
die machen eigentlich viel Beratende Funktionen, wenn an der Anlage ein Unfall passiert bekommt man es mit einer Behörde zu tun den „Amt für Arbeitschutz“ das kann natürlich etwas schwieriger werden (Staatsanwalt usw.)

Also immer vorsichtig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Helmut


----------



## Franky (10 September 2008)

Wir haben das unter uns Kollegen besprochen und die Werk, bzw. Produktionsleitung fand es auch ausreichend abgesichert.

Und ich bin sowieso nur das ausführende Organ, ich halte meinen Kopf dafür nicht hin. Da haben wir noch ganz andere Mängel, die bisher noch niemanden aufgefallen sind und bei Schadensmeldung wird nichts unternohmen.

Ausserdem ist noch lang nicht sicher was mit dem Anlagenteil passiert, evtl. wird das schon in zwei Monaten alles umgebaut.

Wenn ich teilweise unsere Maschinen sehe, wo die ganze Absicherung an einem Schliesser Kontakt im Türschalter hängt und die Maschine ausgiebig vom Tüv kontrolliert wurde und als Ok durchgeht, ist meine Absicherung 1000%ig. Und ich spreche da von einer Maschine wo man sich richtig weh tun kann (drehende Messer usw.). Bei mir sprechen wir nur von einem Palettentransport...


----------



## Markus (10 September 2008)

Fränky schrieb:


> Wir haben das unter uns Kollegen besprochen und die Werk, bzw. Produktionsleitung fand es auch ausreichend abgesichert.
> 
> Und ich bin sowieso nur das ausführende Organ, ich halte meinen Kopf dafür nicht hin. Da haben wir noch ganz andere Mängel, die bisher noch niemanden aufgefallen sind und bei Schadensmeldung wird nichts unternohmen.
> 
> ...


 
tja dann habt ihr eben alle zusammen keinen plan... :-(

alles in allem hört sich dass was du schreibst nach einem ganz schönen sauladen an, aber gut - euer problem.


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2008)

Fränky schrieb:


> Und ich bin sowieso nur das ausführende Organ, ich halte meinen Kopf dafür nicht hin.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wenn du ausreichend Fachmann und geschult bist, hältst du sehr wohl den Kopf hin, wenn was passiert. Da ist dann eher dein Bertriebsleiter aus dem Schneider, als du, der hat nähmlich Ahnung von Zahlen, aber nicht von Sicherheitstechnik.


----------



## isy.R (11 September 2008)

Ich habe im Moment die komplett gleiche Situation!
Bei mir ist die Sache, vielleicht noch etwas komplizierter.
Ich habe eine bestehende Rüststation, an einem Pallettenbahnhof, mit Bj 1994.
Umgebaut wurde die zuletzt 2006.
Ich hätte eine bestehende Lichtschranke an der Anlage weiter in den Gefahrenbereich hineinrücken sollen.
Ich habe eine Gefahrenanalyse gemacht, und den Sicherheitsabstand berechnet.
Natürlich brauche ich Kat 4 und eine Lichtschranke mit kleinerem Strahlenabstand (Handschutz).
Ich habe mir den E-Plan vorgenommen, der 2006 von der beauftragten Firma behelfsmäßig mit Bleistift korrigiert wurde.:sw8:
Jetzt ist der Not-Aus Kreis einkanalig ausgeführt,
der Kreis der den Schutzbereich absichert einkanalig ohne irgendeine Überwachung.

Der Schutzbereich besteht aus einem Türkontakt und jeweils einem Kontakt zweier Lichtgitter.
Die Türverriegelung wird nicht überwacht, und ist im Arbeitsstromprinzip verdrahtet.
Für die Anlage existiert keine Konformitätserklärung oder irgendeine Aussage über den Sicherheitsstandard.
Ich kann keinerlei Sicherheitskategorie erkennen.

Ich habe jetzt einen Termin mit einem Sicherheitsexperten vom Tüv,
den wen die Firma 2006 einen Umbau gemacht hat, hätte Sie die Anlage wieder auf den neuen Stand der Technik bringen müssen, oder!

Jetzt ein paar Fragen:
1. Bei einer Lichtschranke müssen einfach die gefahrbringenden Bewegungen abgeschalten werden. Also ein Not-Halt, bedeuten man darf die Bewegungen auch über SPS abschalten, und muss Sie nicht unbedingt wie beim Not-Aus Hardwareseitig trennen.Oder nicht??

2. Nach meiner Einstufung in Kategorie 4 bzw PerfL. D müsste ich die gesamte Anlage neu verdrahten, 2kanalig, mit einer überwachten Verriegelung der Tür. Oder kann ich den Not-Aus Kreis in Ruhe lassen und muss nur den Kreis mit der Tür und dem Lichtgitter 2kanalig ausführen?

3. Das ist vielleicht etwas Offtopic aber was genau bedeutet sensitive Spule bei einem Relai?
Reagiert die schon bei einer niedrigeren Spannung, oder eben erst bei einer gewissen Spannung?


----------



## Deltal (12 September 2008)

Wenn die Anlage wirklich nach Kat4 abgesichert werden muss, dann müssen alle elektrischen Schutzeinrichtungen zweikanalig ausgeführt werden. Außerdem muss eine Querschlussüberwachung vorhanden sein (Schutzbausteine oder Sicherheits-SPS).

zu 1: Also die Bewegung selbst kannst du über die SPS abschalten. Wenn die Maschine sich nicht mehr bewegt musst du aber dann die 400V abschalten. (Bei Kat4 sogar mit einer Rückführkreisüberwachung, welche kontrolliert ob das Schütz auch wirklich abgefallen ist). Es muss eine "maximale Zeit" geben, in der die Maschine die Bewegung beendet hat, danach muss die Sicherheitsschaltung die 400V zwingend abschalten. Diese maximale Zeit muss aber in die berechnung von Lichtschrankenabständen usw. eingehen!


----------



## isy.R (14 September 2008)

Danke für die Info´s!
Ich habe mir eh gedacht das ich die ganze Anlage neu verdrahten muss.
Aber es wäre schön gewesen wenn nur der Kreis für die Sicherheitseinrichtungen notwendig gewesen wäre.
Ich hätte nämlich dann die Querschlusssicherheit des Türschalters durch getrennte Kabel erreicht, und bei der Lichtschranke ist eine Querschlussüberwachung im Auswertegerät integriert.
Ich hätte nicht mal ein neues Kabel ziehen müssen.
Wenn ich die ganzen Not-Aus Schalter auf 2 Öffner umbauen und alles neu  verkabeln müsste, wärs eben ne Heidenarbeit.
Wie siehts genau mit den Stopkategorien aus, in was für einen speziellen Fall wäre Stop 2 ( Nur ausschalten der Ausgänge) zulässig?


----------



## Markus (14 September 2008)

isy.R schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Not-Aus Schalter auf 2 Öffner umbauen und alles neu verkabeln müsste, wärs eben ne Heidenarbeit.


 
ich denke du meinst "NOT-HALT"
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=152194&postcount=14



> Wie siehts genau mit den Stopkategorien aus, in was für einen speziellen Fall wäre Stop 2 ( Nur ausschalten der Ausgänge) zulässig?


 
na wenn keine gefahrbringede bewegung enstehen kann, z.b abfallen von vertikalen achsen und zylindern, austrudeln von antrieben bei freigegebener schutztüre,... dann spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## isy.R (28 September 2008)

Der Verweis auf den Not-Halt, hat mir schon etwas geholfen, aber um es noch einmal zu präzisieren, Ich habe einen Not-Aus Kreis an dem die Not-Aus Pilzschalter angeschlossen sind. Und einen Not-Halt Kreis an dem die Lichtschranke und ein Türschalter angeschlossen ist.
Im Not-Aus Kreis werden die Antriebe stromlos gemacht.
Im Not-Halt Kreis werden Sie zum Teil stromlos gemacht, und über die SPS(keine Sicherheits-SPS) der Sollwert für den Frequenzumformer weggenommen.(Die Stromversorgung nicht abgeschalten)
Zum Türschalter: Die Verriegelung ist im Arbeitsstrom ausgeführt, und nicht im Not-Halt Kreis integriert, wird also nicht auf Fehler überwacht.
Normalerweise darf man das Arbeitsstromprinzip nur anwenden wenn man den Gefahrenbereich sehr schnell verlassen muss, oder nicht um Hilfe rufen kann, oder?
Also in dem Fall sind in der Nähe immer Leute, und man kann den Bereich auch über die Lichtschranke verlassen.
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Deltal (28 September 2008)

isy.R schrieb:


> Im Not-Aus Kreis werden die Antriebe stromlos gemacht.
> Im Not-Halt Kreis werden Sie zum Teil stromlos gemacht, und über die SPS(keine Sicherheits-SPS) der Sollwert für den Frequenzumformer weggenommen.(Die Stromversorgung nicht abgeschalten)



Alles was Kat 2/3/4 eingestuft wird, muss vollständig abgeschaltet werden, egal ob vom Not-Aus oder der Lichtschranke. Selbst wenn der FU keine Freigabe hat, ist das noch lange kein Grund das nicht ein Transistor durchschlägt wenn jemand gerade seine Hände in der Maschine hat.



isy.R schrieb:


> Zum Türschalter: Die Verriegelung ist im Arbeitsstrom ausgeführt, und nicht im Not-Halt Kreis integriert, wird also nicht auf Fehler überwacht.
> Normalerweise darf man das Arbeitsstromprinzip nur anwenden wenn man den Gefahrenbereich sehr schnell verlassen muss, oder nicht um Hilfe rufen kann, oder?
> Also in dem Fall sind in der Nähe immer Leute, und man kann den Bereich auch über die Lichtschranke verlassen.
> Was sagt Ihr dazu?



Verriegelung = Zuhaltung oder Türschalter?

Ich gehe jetzt mal vom Türschaltkontakt aus. Also generell muss jeder Sensor der irgendetwas mit "Sicherheit" zu tun hat (Also Personen- oder Maschinenschutz [mit Fragezeichen..]) drahtbruchsicher ausgeführt werden. Alles ab Kat 2 braucht einen Öffner Kontakt, ab Kat 3 zwei Öffner oder einen Wechsler.

Grob zusammengefasst, Risiko und Gefahrenanalyse erstellen, Anlage umbauen, abends ruhig schlafen.


----------



## HBL (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo isy.R

*Zuerst einige grundsätzliche Bemerkungen:*

Solche, wie an diesen Maschinen vorgängig beschriebene Umbauten, gelten als erhebliche Änderungen. D.h. diese Maschinen müssen nach geltender MRL und den entsprechenden Normen geändert und nachgerüstet werden.

Es muss daher eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse gem. MRL (europäisches Recht) erstellt werden.

Wie richtig bemerkt, hätte diese Vorgehensweise schon beim Umbau im Jahre 2006 erfolgen sollen.

Es besteht jedoch die Möglichkeit, dass für einzelne Maschinenabschnitte (Anlagenteile) separate Gefahren- und Risikoanalysen erstellt werden. Dadurch können auch für solche Abschnitte unterschiedliche Steuerungskategorien nach EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1 definiert werden.

Auf Grund dieser Vorgehensweise kann eventuell vermieden werden, dass eine ganze Maschine (Anlage) in Steuerungskategorie 4 auszuführen ist. 


*Stopp-Kategorie 2:*

Die einzelnen Stopp-Kategorien sind in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 in Abschnitt 9.2 *"Steuerfunktionen"*; Abs. 9.2.2 *"Stopp-Funktionen"* folgendermassen definiert (Auszug):


Stopp-Kategorie 2: ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei der die Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten wird.
Im Absatz 9.2.5.3 *"Stopp"* der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 ist folgendes aufgeführt (Auszug):

Stoppfunktionen der Stopp-Kategorien 0 und/oder Stopp-Kategorie 1 und/oder Stopp-Kategorie 2 müssen vorgesehen werden, wo sie auf Grund der Risikobeurteilung und den funktionalen Erfordernissen der Maschine angezeigt sind (siehe 4.1).

Somit hat die Stopp-Funktion keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu den Steuerungskategorien nach den Normen EN 954-1 oder EN ISO13849-1.


*Steuerungskategorie 4 nach Norm EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1*

Zuerst eine ketzerische Frage:

Ist diese Steuerungskategorie nötig, denn sie schliesst Todesfolge ein?

Die Definition dieser Steuerungskategorie lautet unter anderem:


Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen der Kategorie 4 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass:

Ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser sicherheitsbezogenen Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt und
Der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z.B. unmittelbar, beim Einschalten, am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus. Falls diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, darf die Anhäufung von Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.
Im Klartext heisst das, jeder Fehler muss erkannt werden und entsprechend die Maschine in den sicheren Zustand bringen.

Um diese Anforderungen zu erfüllen, müssen (in der Regel) alle NA-Kreise 2-kanalig ausgeführt werden.

Alle verwendeten Betriebsmittel müssen für diese Steuerungskategorie zertifiziert sein.

Z. B. Endschalter müssen zwangsöffnende Kontakte aufweisen. Somit entspricht ein Wechslerkontakt nicht diesen Anforderungen.

Unter anderem gehören Lichtgitter etc. auch zu sicherheitsrelevanten Betriebsmitteln und müssen entsprechend in die NA-Kreise eingebunden werden.


*Schlussbemerkung*

Der Betreiber einer Maschine hat unter anderem auch die entsprechenden Bestimmungen Arbeitssicherheits-Gesetzes (ASiG) zu beachten. Ev. sind noch weitere Gesetzesbestimmungen zum Betreiben einer Maschine einzuhalten.

Ich denke, diese Kröte *muss* geschluckt werden!!

Gruss und schönes Wochenende

Hans


----------



## isy.R (1 Februar 2009)

Etwas das mich noch interessieren würde, wenn ich eine Last ZB Frequenzumformer abzuschalten habe, reicht dann ein Schütz den ich über das Sicherheitsrelai ansteuere, und der mir die Zuleitung zum Frequenzumformer abschaltet oder müssen das 2 Schütz in Reihe sein?
Normalerweise schon oder?
Oder gilt die renundante Ausführung von Kontakten  nur für den Steuerkreis von Sicherheitsschaltungen,nicht für die Lastabschaltung.
PSer Schütz wird natürlich über Rückführkreis auf verschweiste Kontakte überwacht.

2.Müssen die Resettaster für den Not-Aus Kreis auf abfallende Flanke überwacht sein-->klemmender Schalter<--?

3.Muss der bzw die Schütze für die Lastabschaltung über eine Freilaufdiode verfügen?


----------



## HBL (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo isy.R

Zu Deiner Frage bezüglich sicherem Abschalten von Antrieben mit FU, Sanftanlasser ect. nachstehend einen Link zu einem entsprechenden BIA-Report:

http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep04/biar0503/rep5_03.pdf


Gruss

Hans


----------



## Chroma (14 Februar 2009)

Hallo Fränky,

Merke:

Keiner wird eine Vorschrift erlassen um Dich zu ärgern.

Bedenke:

Der letzte macht das Licht aus, und das bist in diesem Fall tatsächlich Du.
Mit dem Annehmen und Ausführen des Auftrages von Deinem Chef hast du bei dieser Arbeit ein hohes fachmännisches Niveau vorgegeben. Dabei übernimms Du auch die Konsequenzen. Dafür wirst Du auch reichlich entlohnt und mit Annahme des Lohnes hast Du den Wert in deiner Ausführung der Arbeit bestätigt. Siehst Du darin keine Bestätigung solltest Du das Unternehmen sicherheitshalber verlassen. Glaube mir es wird keiner nachkommen der für Deine Umbauten den Kopf hinhällt.

Merke:

Halte nie den Kopf unter ein fallendes Messer bei dem Du nicht selbst die Geschwindigkeit regelst. 


Bedenke:

In den letzten Jahren wird immer mehr und fälschlicher weise angenommen ein Fachmann ist schon der, der eine Schraube anziehen kann. Das ist ein Schrauber, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Einen echten Fachmann zeichnet nicht nur seine ordentliche Arbeit aus sondern er beweist auch Kompetenz, Mitgefühl und hat soziale Charakterzüge die er nur durch jahrelange Lebenserfahrung gepaart mit Lernerfolg erreicht. Ein Fachmann wird fragen, hinterfragen und ist sich nicht zu schade auch mal nein zu sagen.

Bedenke:

Viele Menschen sind eben schwächer als wir, sozial,emotional oder auch psychisch. Diese Menschen haben aber auch das Recht, mit Würde, sozialer Wärme und in einer sicheren Umgebung Ihr tägliches Brot zu verdienen. Sie haben nicht Deine fachmänischen Fähigkeiten und können eben nicht die Gefahr einschätzen. Sie sind es worauf Du dein Augenmerk lenkst und Deine Entscheidung dahingehend auslegen musst. Sie sind es die Dir später nach einem Vorfall mit Herz und Anerkennung und nicht mit kaltem Zahlungsmittel danken werden. 

Merke:

Es gibt keinen schlimmeren Gedanken wie der danach, wenn Du Dich frägst: was mach ich jetzt? wie gehts weiter? was wird kommen?
Die Worte, hätte, wenn und aber werden Dir nicht mehr helfen können und dann kommt die Realität wo Du Deine fachmänischen Fähigkeiten nochmals beweisen musst, wofür Du auch entlohnt wurdest. 

Ende gut ,Alles gut:

Ich hoffe Du hast es verstanden und wirst Dir sicherlich darüber Gedanken machen. Jedenfalls hast Du bewiesen, dass Du fachmänische Kompetenz besitzt da Du hier im Forum Deine Probleme erläutert hast. Finde ich wirklich sehr gut denn alles kann man einfach nicht wissen. 

MfG

Chroma


----------

